# be yourself



## escorial (Nov 15, 2014)

kind 
evil 
vile

carry on

pure 
honest
strange

to the end


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 15, 2014)

skillfully Oblique--but with a purpose , maybe known only to you...always a pleasure to read your work.  Peace always...Julia :sunny:


----------



## escorial (Nov 15, 2014)

thanks firemajic..it's about how people often have a view of who they are...i'm a nice person....everyone loves me and the conflicting views of people about that.


----------



## PiP (Nov 15, 2014)

Interesting poem, escorial. And as usual, you say so much in so few words.


----------



## escorial (Nov 15, 2014)

thankyou PiP


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 15, 2014)

escorial said:


> thanks firemajic..it's about how people often have a view of who they are...i'm a nice person....everyone loves me and the conflicting views of people about that.




I am sure everyone does love ya,  and I love your poetry... you are one cool dude!  
:sunny:


----------



## PiP (Nov 15, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> I am sure everyone does love ya,  and I love your poetry... you are one cool dude!
> :sunny:


I'll second that!


----------



## escorial (Nov 15, 2014)

your making me blush.....shucks!!


----------



## DarlingD (Nov 15, 2014)

To the point. Good job! ☺


----------



## escorial (Nov 15, 2014)

ta double D


----------



## John Oberon (Nov 15, 2014)

That was a poem?


----------



## rcallaci (Nov 15, 2014)

yes john it was and a damn good one to boot... I loved the form and the line breaks- good job


my warmest
bob


----------



## escorial (Nov 16, 2014)

poetry comes in many ways J O....you can follow certain rules or just write what you feel works for yourself..cheers man


----------



## John Oberon (Nov 16, 2014)

escorial said:


> poetry comes in many ways J O....you can follow certain rules or just write what you feel works for yourself..cheers man



I see. That kind of begs the question, doesn't it? If there are no rules, by what standard can anyone judge this poem to be good? You're really trying to tell me that the only standard for the quality of a poem is whether the author likes it?


----------



## escorial (Nov 16, 2014)

yes.....J O.....if i didn't like it i wouldn't post it...often one can end up disliking it and then licking it..as for rules i think as humans we can make or break them in so many ways dude


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 16, 2014)

escorial said:


> ..as for rules i think as humans we can make or break them in so many ways dude



And thank free will that we can - and do. There'd be no progress if we all stuck to the rules like automatons. Remember, somebody wrote these rules and that somebody wasn't God.

jen.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 16, 2014)

John Oberon said:


> I see. That kind of begs the question, doesn't it? If there are no rules, by what standard can anyone judge this poem to be good? You're really trying to tell me that the only standard for the quality of a poem is whether the author likes it?




Poetry is an expression of emotion --uniquely expressed by the poet. There are different ways to express said emotion. If this was a strict rhyme or a haiku then no--it would not fit the strict criteria, but as prose--this is perfection...Julia


----------



## LeeC (Nov 16, 2014)

escorial,


I'm lacking in understanding poetry per se, as I've seen so many forms over my years. To me I see in your piece emotion deftly executed, and I believe without the perspectives of such as jenthepen and Firemajic poetry would be little more that academic pigeonholing. I take from your piece the heed in your words 


All great institutions of man have been corrupted by the dogma of man's selective minds ;-)


----------



## escorial (Nov 16, 2014)

thanks LC....


----------



## qwertyportne (Nov 18, 2014)

I love it, Escorial, so the following will irritate even me!

_Few of us know the fantastic characters, emotions, perceptions and demons that inhabit the theaters that are our minds. We are content to tell a single story, to construct a consistent character, to fix our identity. We are thus defined more by neglected possibilities than by realized ones. We rehearse and repeat a monotonous monologue while heroes and villains,saints and madmen, ascetics and libertines wait in the wings for a chance to seize the stage and run wild. Be all those characters who wander around in your head. Discover your many selves. You become authentically public only by going to the depths of your private. _ ~Sam Keene


----------



## Blade (Nov 18, 2014)

John Oberon said:


> I see. That kind of begs the question, doesn't it? If there are no rules, by what standard can anyone judge this poem to be good? You're really trying to tell me that the only standard for the quality of a poem is whether the author likes it?


Or whether the reader likes it.



escorial said:


> yes.....J O.....if i didn't like it i wouldn't post it...often one can end up disliking it and then licking it..as for rules i think as humans we can make or break them in so many ways dude



I think that you, like me , would post something you did not quite like hoping for rescue.:-({|=



jenthepen said:


> And thank free will that we can - and do. There'd be no progress if we all stuck to the rules like automatons. Remember, somebody wrote these rules and that somebody wasn't God.
> 
> jen.



Good point. It took Edison something like 10K tries before he happened across Tungsten for a light bulb filament. 

My descriptive analysis for this piece would be 'nifty'.:joyous:


----------



## Eliza (Nov 19, 2014)

I really like the poem. Deep sense in a few words


----------



## Awanita (Nov 19, 2014)

escorial said:


> kind
> evil
> vile
> 
> ...


I like it, you have placed a four page of line and verse into eleven words. No matter who, what, or where you are carry on and just be yourself till the end. Says alot more than is written. Thanks.


----------



## escorial (Nov 21, 2014)

qwertyportne..thanks dude..wise words you shared from SK there kidda..your username i always spell wrong..and have to write it again

Blade..nifty..so like that word..thanks man

Ellza..why thankyou

Awanita..i do like brevity..so thankyou kidda


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (Nov 21, 2014)

At the first read I had one interpretation, but after reading it again I grew some second thoughts. I will always love simple things, good work.


----------



## escorial (Nov 21, 2014)

cheers bspn


----------

